#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  ΚΝΧ Αpps

## KNX Training

Nομίζετε ότι υπάρχουν Apps μόνο για το iPhone, το iPad, τα Smart Phones, τα Tablet PCs και τις Smart TVs?... κάνετε λάθος... Νέα ειδικά σχεδιασμένα Apps για το ETS4 είναι διαθέσιμα από την ΚΝΧ Association.
Για παραπάνω πληροφορίες κάντε κλικ εδώ

----------

